# MKV Headliner Grab Handle Clips



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a good Samaritan to send me one or two of these little boogers. I'm going to re-use mine, and I lost one of the inserts. Can't find it. I would go to the junkyard and grab one myself, but I'm on crutches for the next 4-6 weeks.










I would be very, very grateful.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

Nevermind. Thorough internet searching has revealed the part numbers for me: 1K0867633

Dealer has them for $1.40/ea.


----------

